# Lead sled



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I use a cleaning vise to sight in a rifle now and then. I got the urge to swap over to a lead sled or one of the other brand sleds.
What works best for you for the $ ??


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the small lead sled and it works great. Got it on sale for $79 at bps one day.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Just bought a lead sled plus from E Bay for $109.00 and love it. Can put two 25 lb. weights on it if needed. Don't know how I got by without before. :thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You might want to do some research on some of the gun forums about the lead sled before buying one. Some say it can result in cracked stocks which makes sense if you think about what's it's doing. It's kind of like putting your stock up against a brick wall and shooting the gun.
I've got a plain ol' shooters vise where I feel the recoil. Works fine for me.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

If shooting a rifle out of a lead sled cracks the stock, I would blame the stock. I love my lead sled. Best thing I've ever used for sighting in rifles.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Have shot a 308, 30.06, 30/30, 22 and 223 out of mine and no cracked stocks. Im with you Chadd, stock must be bad if it cracks in sled, JMO.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I am ordering one right now...


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Mullet, you are the man. Ever time I look on the forum you are buying something.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

chaddd said:


> Mullet, you are the man. Ever time I look on the forum you are buying something.


No, no, no, chad YOU ARE THE MAN..... Sitting on that high dollar rifle... I could not afford to site that thing in... Mad respect to ya!! I would have to work day and night to be able to hunt like you go out:yes::yes:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the Shooters Ridge version of a lead sled. Sure is handy for sighting in guns that kick like my 6 lb. .308


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> I have the Shooters Ridge version of a lead sled. Sure is handy for sighting in guns that kick like my 6 lb. .308


I've got a 6lb 300wsm.....:thumbdown:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy, get you a lead sled. Me and Chad have 1. Shoot all day without the sore shoulder. It saved me on sighting in my muzzleloader.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Lead sled is awesome.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I am ordering one right now...


You found one under $89??? Thats bp price friday.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Got my lead sled in today i guess I've got to go to academy and now buy a weight to hold her down..... What do you guys use for weight, or do you go weightless??? Any help on this thing would be appreciated...


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Which model did you get. The lead sled plus is built to use 25Lb weights from barbell set. I use a 17.6 lb. weight in mine and works good. One option that is cheap is to use bag of sand. Not as heavy as lead but works pretty good. I have an extra weight that you are welcome to, but don't know if drive is worth it for you. Work in Cantonment and could bring it next week if you decided you want it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I got the lead sled plus, my brother in law teaches weight training at a local high school..... So I guess you know:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy, I use a 25 pound barbell weight and it is plenty..
Sam


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam said:


> Jeremy, I use a 25 pound barbell weight and it is plenty..
> Sam


Got a 25lb weight today.... Now if my shoulder will cooperate:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Led sleds are great for range days but you guys using these led sleds to sight in rifles make sure that you verify POI with out the led sled. It can often be very different from the sled to your shoulder.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Led sleds are great for range days but you guys using these led sleds to sight in rifles make sure that you verify POI with out the led sled. It can often be very different from the sled to your shoulder.


All my guAndrade an infinite range and shoot identical to lasers, so point of impact stays the same. You just put it on them from any angle and pull the trigger... The bullet always hits where the crosshairs are pointing...:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I ordered a Persision Outdoors Gun Brake, It has a cushion the rifle lays on an a cusion the rifle butt is againt to take up the recoil. The front of it hooks to the front of your shooting table. I have both type lazer bore site an muzzel bore site kits, set them inside at 25 to 30 ft, Then off to range with the Gun Brake, Couple shots an your zeroed in at 150yrd,,, www.persisionbrake.com around 100. an to me worth the buck,,, olecarver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Mullet Hunter I have found your point about table shooting a prone position to be true of simple 22 lr rifles, And the high dollar deer cals is very true, Why if its a staight shooting firearm does this change take place? Scope illusion or shooter? olecarver


----------

